# Briggs and Stratton 6500 Quiet Power Generator NO SPARK !



## jcodyc (12 mo ago)

I'm working on Briggs and Stratton 6500 Quiet Power Generator for a friend. It doesn't have any spark. The coil had a broken wire & originally thought that would be the issue but I've replaced the coil & the spark plug but still no spark. I've disconnected the oil sensor switch but still nothing. I'm kinda thinking now it could be the ignition module ??? Does anyone have any suggestions of what else I might check ? The ignition module is a $100 part & I would hate to buy one & that not be the issue. The coil on this generator does not read off the flywheel, I'm assuming it must have a crankshaft position sensor / spark generator. Does anyone know how to test it ? Any help will be greatly appreciated & thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

Does the off-on switch work, tested with a meter?
Does it have a low oil shut off switch?


----------



## oldcodger (Sep 13, 2021)

Have you tried a known good spark plug?


----------



## jcodyc (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the replies. I've disconnected the low oil sensor and I've replaced the spark plug with a brand new one. I'm tested the wiring harness now with a multimeter. Thanks for taking time to respond. I will keep this post updated I find anything.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

are you using a spark tester?


----------



## jcodyc (12 mo ago)

I do not have a spark tester but I pulled the spark plug out of the cylinder head and grounded it to the engine and when I pull start it there is no spark. The coil & spark plug is brand new. I took a multi-meter with a peak voltage adapter and I'm receiving a minimum of 9v from crankshaft position sensor when pull start it. So i have a signal going into the ignition module (CDI box) & i've ohm the wiring harness from the CDI to the coil & it zeros out. I'm really thinking the CDI is bad ???


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

jcodyc said:


> I do not have a spark tester but I pulled the spark plug out of the cylinder head and grounded it to the engine and when I pull start it there is no spark. The coil & spark plug is brand new. I took a multi-meter with a peak voltage adapter and I'm receiving a minimum of 9v from crankshaft position sensor when pull start it. So i have a signal going into the ignition module (CDI box) & i've ohm the wiring harness from the CDI to the coil & it zeros out. I'm really thinking the CDI is bad ???


Try this, hold onto the metal end of the spark wire, use a screwdriver pushed into the boot. then have some one crank it over. Do you feel any shock at all?

Ignition module could be bad. Maybe can get a used one cheaper off ebay.

I just looked at it, and it has a CO detector that disables the ignition spark. How do you know the CO detection is ok? I wonder if it could be disabled by disconnecting the CO detector, and then it would spark.


CO Guard carbon monoxide shutdown technology - Shuts down the generator when harmful levels of carbon monoxide are detected


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Can you post the exact model number for the generator?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea disconnect the c/o shut down and retest.
and a lisle spark tester set is what you need.
there are two spark tools
the inline flash as a basic spark test. but if you have a shorted or low ohm spark plug you have to know the spark color.
and the spark gap test that will give you a KV on the spark...

the spark plug insulator could be low ohms so always use a new spark plug.
they are low cost.

the built in auto shut down C/O detector is going to haunt us as gen users and repair shops...
the C/o units have a given life time by date....
some are 3 years from mfg and others are 5 years...

and for guys who build the gen sheds
they can be an issue if the little shed is not high flow vented...
or if the exhaust is not getting away and resettling close to the gen.


----------



## jcodyc (12 mo ago)

Model# 030675-00


----------



## jcodyc (12 mo ago)

It's model number 030675-00. I'm trying now to find the C/O detector but with no luck so far...I'm not finding it in the wiring schematics.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

jcodyc said:


> It's model number 030675-00. I'm trying now to find the C/O detector but with no luck so far...I'm not finding it in the wiring schematics.


Found on a forum how to disable it

Posted on 7/28/21 at 5:57 pm to deuceiswild
I can tell you how I would disabled my Brigges and Stratton CO device
I certainly understand your issue the CO shutoff module didn't come out till 2018 so there are millions and millions of Generators out there that have never had one. While I understand the intent is for saving lives and their are mini people whom owe their lives to this type of device.
However people who purchase a generator with a specific purpose, location and enclosure to run it in are now adults / professionals subjugated to a nanny controlled device.
OKAY so this is what I would do if I wanted to disable mine. I'm not telling you to do this. This is what I would do hypothetically.

Open the control housing and you will find a small circuit board with a battery shouldered to it. At one end of the circuit board is a four prong connector I would simply unplug it. The four contacts do the following things.
1 connect to neutral
2 connect to Hot
3 connect to ground or chaise 
4 closes or opens circuit to ground or chaise when CO is directed.

1 and 2 charge the battery 
3 and 4 open close the grounding circuit allowing the motor to start or forcing it to shut off.





__





Briggs&Stratton CO Guard... Disable?


Briggs&Stratton CO Guard... Disable? - Does anyone know how to disable the CO Guard feature on a Briggs generator? We run this thing in a shed that’s outside



www.tigerdroppings.com


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

@jcodyc Are you sure the 030675 has a C/O detector? The 030761 does.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

GenKnot said:


> 030761











Amazon.com : Briggs & Stratton Q6500 Quiet Power Series Inverter Generator | CO Guard, 6500 starting watts : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Briggs & Stratton Q6500 Quiet Power Series Inverter Generator | CO Guard, 6500 starting watts : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com




This one has it.

Item model number 030761 has it also marked on the side of the gen with a label CO Guard


----------



## jcodyc (12 mo ago)

I disconnected the 4 wire pin but still no spark


----------



## jcodyc (12 mo ago)

01/18/18 d







ate on model sticker


----------



## jcodyc (12 mo ago)




----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

jcodyc said:


> View attachment 10982


Does not say CO Guard on the labeling.
So I am assuming it does not have a CO device even with that 4 wire plug
It is more likely then is the ignition module.
Replace enough parts and it it will work.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

__





CO Guard® Technology | Briggs & Stratton


This all-new, patent-pending technology shuts down your generator when harmful levels of carbon monoxide accumulate in the generator's operating area. Find CO Guard® technology on multiple brand models beginning in Spring in 2019.




www.briggsandstratton.com




CO Guard only started in 2019


----------



## jcodyc (12 mo ago)

Thanks for your responses. I agree, I think it's the ignition module. I've tried disconnecting the low oil switch and the 4 pin connector. I've replaced the coil and spark plug with a brand new one. I've checked the voltage coming from the pulse generator (crankshaft position sensor) and I'm get a min. of 9v trying to hold the meter and pull crank it at the same time. I tried sticking a screw driver in the spark plug boot but I didn't feel any spark either. If yall think of anything please post and I will try it. Thanks again for everyone's time.


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

jcodyc said:


> Thanks for your responses. I agree, I think it's the ignition module. I've tried disconnecting the low oil switch and the 4 pin connector. I've replaced the coil and spark plug with a brand new one. I've checked the voltage coming from the pulse generator (crankshaft position sensor) and I'm get a min. of 9v trying to hold the meter and pull crank it at the same time. I tried sticking a screw driver in the spark plug boot but I didn't feel any spark either. If yall think of anything please post and I will try it. Thanks again for everyone's time.


Is that main breaker looking busted?


----------



## jcodyc (12 mo ago)

Yeah the main breaker has been rewired with a toggle switch 🤦‍♂️


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

jcodyc said:


> Yeah the main breaker has been rewired with a toggle switch 🤦‍♂️


Mine failed too, then I got a marine 30 amp double pole Blue Sea breaker from Amazon.
It uses ring terminals, and my old breaker uses spade, and the ring type is a much more secure connection, the spade type can burn up with lots of amps. needed double pole as gen is 240/120 vac.

The 120vac outlet is also melted. You could create a better power output connection for that gen.


----------



## jcodyc (12 mo ago)

I ordered a new ignition module, I will update when it comes in. Thanks for all the responses !


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

time will tell on this one.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

If only other manufactures released shop manuals for their equipment like Honda does. Diagnosis would be straight forward.


----------



## jcodyc (12 mo ago)

Yeah that would have been nice for sure, I'm just hoping that this new ignition module fixing it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

having specs for testing is a must...
that is why i like the honda gens.
the service manuals are pretty good.
step by step checks for the common issues


----------



## jcodyc (12 mo ago)

Sorry for the delay in posting but I just received the ignition module & got it installed. The old one was indeed bad & now with the new ignition module the generator is cranking & running perfectly ! Thanks again for all the responses !


----------



## sdowney717 (12 mo ago)

That's great to hear it's working


----------



## jcodyc (12 mo ago)

Yeah I am very relieved !


----------



## Njax2009 (9 mo ago)

jcodyc said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting but I just received the ignition module & got it installed. The old one was indeed bad & now with the new ignition module the generator is cranking & running perfectly ! Thanks again for all the responses !


Do you have the part number for the ignition module?


----------



## jcodyc (12 mo ago)

706318 was the correct part number for this generator.


----------



## Jonny (6 mo ago)

Hi , I'm having same problems but can't find engine number! Sticker is not there must have come off .can I ask where you got ignition module from as Briggs won't help over here without engine number.


----------

